# مساعدة بلغة pic c للتحكم في الـ servo motor



## دمعة شاب (20 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ممن لديه الخبرة اريد مساعدة بكتابة برنامج بلغة pic c للتحكم في الـ servo motor 
وكيف يمكن ينشبك مع المايكروكنترولر.

شكرا


----------



## aimen1981 (5 مايو 2013)

قسم الميكروكنترولر والروبوت ودوائر الاتصال بالحاسب الالي - منتدى القرية الإلكترونية


----------



## anas_Ad (9 مايو 2013)

السيرفو موتور هو عبارة عن ( درايف + موتور ) 
الدرايف ممكن نعبر عنها بأنها دائرة القدرة التي تتتعاطى مع الكنترولر مباشرة 
ممكن ان تبني دائرة الدايف بنفسك او ممكن تشتريها جاهزة ( حسب قدرة الموتور ) ... 
لربطها مع الـ ( بيك ) يجب عليك ان تتعرف على منظومة عمل الدرايف و كيف يتلقى الأوامر حتى تتمكن من عمل انترفيس له عن طريق ( الـ بيك )


----------

